# Nissan Sentra 1.8s Automatic (yr 2004) - Belt Issue.



## Grace_Seeker (Sep 28, 2004)

The Belt attached to my Alternator is shredding.....after only 20,000 miles on a new vehicle. Does anybody have the details on how to change the belts.
A diagram and instructions would be nice.....there is not much room in there so it looks like it needs to be done from underneath.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go to the dealer. warranty!!!!


----------



## Grace_Seeker (Sep 28, 2004)

chimmike said:


> go to the dealer. warranty!!!!


I already called them. Belts are considered not covered under warranty after 12,000 miles and they only way it would be covered is if there was something wrong with the items holding the belt....and everything seems to be in order.....so I would be looking at $130.00. I would rather do it myself. 

They also want to charge $48 just for looking at it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if the belt is already shredding, it's a faulty belt...no factory belt should be shredding in less than 30k miles.........


----------



## Grace_Seeker (Sep 28, 2004)

chimmike said:


> if the belt is already shredding, it's a faulty belt...no factory belt should be shredding in less than 30k miles.........


The belt moved over one notch and the outside of the belt shredded off. I don't know what the cause is for the belt to move over by one notch. Would that be covered? I explained that to the dealer and he said that if they can find a problem then it would be covered, but if he could not find a problem then I have a bill.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Grace_Seeker said:


> The belt moved over one notch and the outside of the belt shredded off. I don't know what the cause is for the belt to move over by one notch. Would that be covered? I explained that to the dealer and he said that if they can find a problem then it would be covered, but if he could not find a problem then I have a bill.


Thats 50/50, the belt should not have been able to move over one notch. So to me there is a factory fault there, but the dealer will likely deny that. 

For replacement, there should be one of two things. (1) (true in the qr) there should be a belt tensioner that you will need to 'release' to let the belt fall limp. Then slide on the new one and tighten the belt tensioner back up. 
::edit:: ignore #2... heres a pic of the qg18:


----------



## BleedGarnetB15 (Jun 9, 2004)

mine is a 2002 and a girl i work with has a 2003 1.8 and we both suffer from massive belt problems.....mine will squeck for ever!! and she brought hers to a dealership and raised hell and got alot replaced for free and i have to have mine looked at as well!!!!


----------



## Grace_Seeker (Sep 28, 2004)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> Thats 50/50, the belt should not have been able to move over one notch. So to me there is a factory fault there, but the dealer will likely deny that.
> 
> For replacement, there should be one of two things. (1) (true in the qr) there should be a belt tensioner that you will need to 'release' to let the belt fall limp. Then slide on the new one and tighten the belt tensioner back up.
> ::edit:: ignore #2... heres a pic of the qg18:


You have been really helpful! I'm going to change it this evening and I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

more info here

http://www.southern-shift.com/sentra/em.pdf


----------



## Grace_Seeker (Sep 28, 2004)

Grace_Seeker said:


> You have been really helpful! I'm going to change it this evening and I'll let you know how it goes...


Well well...for fiddling around a bit to figure it out along with all the help here I was able to do it all in 40 minutes!!!! Yay! A savings of at least $100!!!

thank ye kindly!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Grace_Seeker said:


> Well well...for fiddling around a bit to figure it out along with all the help here I was able to do it all in 40 minutes!!!! Yay! A savings of at least $100!!!
> 
> thank ye kindly!


Good job. Glad to hear it worked out.


----------

